# Battleforge Forum



## Arahtor (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffedmitarbeiter und liebe Bzffed Community

Ich habe eine kleine Anregung und wollte Fragen was Ihr davon haltet. Ich war früher relativ oft in den WoW Foren und habe mir die Beiträge durchgelesen. Dabei ist mir immerwieder aufgefallen das bei vielen Problemen geholfen wurde. Besonders die Funktion mit dem Foren Ticker hat die Sache sehr vereinfacht.
Nun würde ich gerne Wissen was Ihr davon haltet auch sowas für Battle Forge zu Integrieren. 

MfG ein Ex WoW und nun Battle Forger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen das bei Problemen das offiziele Forum besser helfen würde http://forums.battleforge.com/forum/index.php Buffed ist mehr eine MMO Seite.


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2009)

http://battleforge.buffed.de

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=221


----------



## Arahtor (14. Mai 2009)

danke


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> danke



Wofür? Die Sachen waren vor deiner Anfrage schon da. ;-)


----------



## Arahtor (18. Mai 2009)

für die schnelle antwort xD


----------

